# Garlic - Honey



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have heard of honey/garlic as a sauce to cook meats and even on a salad. I haven't tried it.


----------



## Rick H (Jan 8, 2004)

We make a garlic honey by crushing a number of cloves into some honey (the amount can vary) and leave it at least two weeks, strain and bottle. It sells fast this time of year, just tell them to use it as a baste for the BBQ.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I worked for an old commercial beekeeper when I was 15.Every day he cut up a clove of garlic,added a spoonful of honey,then stirred in a pretty good shot of Old Overholt.Said it was what kept him alive and healthy.


----------



## hammer (Aug 18, 2014)

bump


----------

